# Childcare



## jerseycow (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello, 
I was wondering if anybody could recommend an agency that places English nannies or au pairs with families living in Cyprus? Or a website where I can post my details/CV?
I am looking to start a new position early next year. Also if there are any other nannies/child care workers from the UK who could give me any advice on the matter I would be very grateful!

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Here are a few of sites that I know of below. Hope this helps.

Nanny Jobs In Cyprus Aupair Positions -- Nanny-Agency.com

Nanny and Au Pair Jobs with Host Families from Cyprus

Nanny & Au Pair Job Search in Cyprus :: Free Nanny & Au Pair Jobs Search


----------



## jerseycow (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you, thats a great help!


----------

